# St Joseph's Seminary - Upholland - Feb 15



## Mr beady (Feb 16, 2015)

Been wanting to see this for a awhile and finally got a chance. Knowing it was a pain in the arse to navigate if you didn't know where your were going didn't put me at ease, and of course there's the ear bleeding alarm. Visited with Banned Batz, scrappy and his lass. I took too many photo's here so here's a selection more available on flickr or blog. 



> St Joseph's College, is a former Roman Catholic seminary, situated at Walthew Park, Upholland, Lancashire. The foundation of the large building was laid in April 1880 and college was opened in 1883. The buildings have recently been deconsecrated. Although Upholland flourished until the 1960s, the rapidly changing social climate in that decade led to a sharp drop in enrollment.
> 
> In the early 1970s, the northern bishops decided to consolidate the activities of Upholland and Ushaw; from 1972 all junior seminarians in the north attended Upholland, and from 1975 all senior seminarians attended Ushaw. However, Upholland continued to suffer a decline in enrollment, and by the 1980s was no longer a traditional seminary but a "boarding school for boys considering a vocation".
> 
> In 1986 the total number of students was down to 82, of whom only 54 were Church students, and it was no longer viable to educate them on the premises. From 1987 the remaining students attended St. John Rigby College in nearby Orrell for their schooling, an arrangement that continued until the very last of these students left Upholland in 1992.

























































































*insert ear bleeding alarm noise for full effect*


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice shots and thanks for posting  pity its so far.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 16, 2015)

I love this place....great photos, love the statues on the roof in the rain / mist....nice work.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 17, 2015)

Awesome. Nice to see this place again. Its been 10 months since I went here, time for a revisit..........


----------



## HughieD (Feb 17, 2015)

Stunning pix. Love that spiral staircase.


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 17, 2015)

Was fog, ruined every external. Cheers, I need to go back already.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 17, 2015)

Beautiful photos of a beautiful site. 
It is a shame that it is really far for us southern softies!  
Fantastic report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## smiler (Feb 17, 2015)

Outstanding Images, Thanks


----------



## Pilot (Feb 18, 2015)

Very unusual organ. It seems to have theatre organ style colour coded stop tabs. Unusual construction for an instrument of this type. I do t suppose you noticed a makers plaque?


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice to see it aint been knocked about!brilliant images.


----------



## Dugie (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice photos Mr B, Looks like you got all the main area mate, I still need to see the wooden stairs at the main entrance which I plan to get this year. I absolutely love this place, so much to see. Every time I go i see something new.

Dugie


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 19, 2015)

Pilot said:


> Very unusual organ. It seems to have theatre organ style colour coded stop tabs. Unusual construction for an instrument of this type. I do t suppose you noticed a makers plaque?



Sorry was a little rushed for time/distracted 

Cheers peoples


----------

